# First-in bags



## FF894 (May 21, 2007)

just wondering what type of first-in or jump kit everyone carries?  Just the typical jump kit found in Galls with the large main compartment with dividers and 2 outer pockets on the end?  Anyone have the integrated oxygen bottle?  Anything completely differant?  What sort of equipment do you carry in the bag?  Are all of the bags the same on all trucks so if you are working on another truck everything is in same spot?   B)


----------



## MMiz (May 21, 2007)

Our BLS units carry either:
- Galls BLS Bag / Separate Pacific O2 with sleeve / Epi Bag / Cardiac Bag
or
- Pacific Emergency Products A400 with everything else.

Our ALS units carry:
- Pacific A500D ALS Kit
- Pacific S400 Intubation Module
- Pacific Emergency Products ALS IV Administration Module
- Pacific O100 Oxygen Bottle Carry Pack for D Size

The service used the same bags on, with the same check off sheet, which labeled which items went in every pocket, for every truck.  It worked out nicely.


----------



## EMS-4life (May 21, 2007)

from what i know in canada all jump kits are the same for the most part. BVM,air ways,abdominal pads,light,gauze,abd pad,triangular badages,oxygen mask,epi pen,needles,some might be stocked a little different.


----------



## m33kr0b (May 21, 2007)

mmiz.... what is your opinion of the galls bag?


----------



## FF894 (May 21, 2007)

MMiz said:


> Our BLS units carry either:
> - Galls BLS Bag / Separate Pacific O2 with sleeve / Epi Bag / Cardiac Bag
> or
> - Pacific Emergency Products A400 with everything else.
> ...




Has there ever been an issue about have the epi and/or needles in the bag or is the bag always locked up if its on the truck?


----------



## ReebTop (May 22, 2007)

My work has VE Ralph bags which carry:

Adult & Ped. BVMs
Full assortment of airways
bandaging supplies (roller gauze, dry dressings (of various sizes), wet dressing, tape, cravats, etc.)
Infant, Ped., Adult, Large Adult BP cuffs
2 Adult NRB, 1 NC, 1 Ped. NRB
1 O2 "D" Cylinder w/ regulator
Trauma dressing
Burn sheet
Bulb syringe
2 tubes of Oral glucose

I think that covers it.  It's basically a suitcase with backpack straps and a soft top.  I'm a huge fan of this style.  It's self-contained, compact, efficient.  The vollie squad I just joined uses separate medical bags, trauma bags, and oxygen bags (with a bigger than "D" cylinder, can't remember the designation.)  I get the same utility out of the smaller bag that I get out of the big one; better, accounting for the extra hands needed to carry all that garbage and inefficiency of swapping between bags.


----------



## MMiz (May 22, 2007)

FF894 said:


> Has there ever been an issue about have the epi and/or needles in the bag or is the bag always locked up if its on the truck?


We've never had the issue.  ALS carries their Epi in their drug kit, which is locked in the truck.  BLS carries the Epi auto-injector in a plastic case which is then put in a small nylon bag that clips onto our jump kit.  The only issue we've had is BLS losing the Epi kits or leaving them on scene.  

I carry a Galls kit in my trunk, and they hold up fine on the rig.  Personally I think that the Pacific Emergency Products is of much higher quality, but it is also more expensive to purchase.  I think we only have one or two Galls kits for the 20 rigs the service has on the road.


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (May 22, 2007)

My volunteer squad carries a simple jump bag with
-CPR Face shield
-Set of O/P airways
-BP Cuffs (Reg. and Lg.)
-Stephoscope
-Pulse Ox
-4x4s and other bleeding control stuff
-Penlight
-Misc. other first aid crap

We then have a separate O2 bag that some providers carry in to all calls.  It has
-O2 bottle
-Full set of NRBs and N/Cs (Adult, Pedi, Infant)
-Adult BVM
-Set of O/P Airways
-Set of N/P Airways (with lube)
-CO2 detectors

My personal jump bag that I keep in my car has all the standard stuff except an O2 bottle.


----------



## Jon (May 25, 2007)

My service just switched our bags around.

We used to have a Ferno bag that had everything but the kitchen sink... problem was... it was big and bulky, and heavy.

We now have a Conterra Oxygen sleeve... as our first-in "house" bag - Adult NRB, N/C, and BVM, B/P cuff and scope, ammonia inhalants, oral and nasal airways, penlight - and the pulse ox fits if you shove it in.

We have one of the round oxygen bags that we use as a trauma bag - it fits a D-tank, as well as a couple of trauma pads, bandaging supplies, a sam splint, adult oxygen supplies, and some other junk.

We then have a small blue bag that has our pedi O2 supplies... as well as the pedi-wheel and a stuffed animal... we don't need it on every call, but it is nice to have it ready to go.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (May 26, 2007)

Our first in or jump kit it actually what we call the airway bag. 

It has:

O2 bottle
1 n/c
1 nonrebreather
asprin
nitro spray
SVN setup with SVN drugs
IV kit
Intubation kit
Adult BVM
BP Cuff
set of ears
Ammiona tablets
convience bags
portable sharps tube
oral glucose

We also have a pedi bag, a trauma bag, a drug bag (narcs are in a lock box on the truck). Auto-pulse and  the Zoll M Series.

Every truck is set up almost the same. I can pretty much point without looking and name whats where. h34r:


----------

